# The Smell Of Cosmoline In The Morning...



## spacecadet (Apr 1, 2016)

After years of looking passively trying to decide between old iron or new. And a few months of looking actively ready to pull the trigger on what I could find. I Just took delivery of a g0602 and g0704.

My neighbors must have been having a riot watching me single handed move them from my parking spot into my town home. If anyones wondering an appliance dolly and some ramps for steps is all you need to move the boxes yourself.

I wont have my garage space ready for 2 months so its going to be a matter of fighting off the urge to fire them up in my living room until then 

Just pretty excited and wanted to share hopefully with like minded folks.

in my already over burdened living room:


----------



## schor (Apr 1, 2016)

Always good to get new toys. No neighbours helped you out? I guess when they need something made your going to be too busy.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 1, 2016)

schor said:


> Always good to get new toys. No neighbours helped you out? I guess when they need something made your going to be too busy.



Or much wealthier!

Daryl
MN


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 1, 2016)

Hay, that looks like a great coffee table. Make the top removable and fire it up.


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 2, 2016)

You got yourself two brand new "chip"pendales for your living room.


----------



## core-oil (Apr 2, 2016)

Every home should have a machine tool for decoration, Once you move your machines into your garage space, it is mandatory to purchase another smaller machine just to sit and admire and as a focal point for lively discussions with your wife and her pals, as to how the general lines of the machine are a of a great artistic merit and lend to a further ambience with the cosmoline scent   Well I guess it is worth a try!

P.S. It is not impossible to re -adapt the machine crate frontage with some weld mesh and a portion of boarding as a sleeping area for a couple of indoor pet bunnies ?
Ho Hum- I feel further marital disharmony on the horizon with my radical crate plan!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Apr 2, 2016)

I think firing them up in the living room is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 2, 2016)

just set em up where they sit and use the garage for entertaining and watching TV...


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 2, 2016)

You have one heck of a good wife.


----------



## grizzly10x22 (Apr 3, 2016)

one rule is that tools will grow to fill ever possible space. my 2 car garage has the same lathe a grizzly mill drill bead blaster grinder polisher tig welder sander wood lathe welding table grinder bullet casting table etc.  the worst part is my wife has her junk. now I have good stuff she has junk ever notice that. I forgot my sons are also manufacturing 2 inch gold dredges in the garage plus storage for their little business. my garage is starting to bow the foundation on my house. I have taken over the family room for my reloading and firearm toys. I need more room but how do you afford it on social security. I could sell the house and buy a 1 bedroom with a huge work room. I was going to run that idea past the wife but she probably would hit me.


----------



## grizzly10x22 (Apr 3, 2016)

darn it I have to add one more thing. I had never run a lathe or mill when I bought mine. a buddy told me he would teach me so I had my son put the lathe on  my bench and plugged it in. didn't have a clue how to operate it. I turned it on and watched it turn switched speeds and belts and wondered how I got talked into buying something so strange. since that day I have come a long way even threaded a barrel blank for a 98 mauser I made in 257 Roberts. ( that took a few years to get to that point) I don't know how I got buy without my machines for most of my life. grizzly10x22


----------



## cozmogeek (Apr 3, 2016)

I had never used a mill at all either when I got my g0704 a couple months ago. I'm hoping to add the lathe to go with it sometime soon. I'm trying to "finish" the cnc conversion first. Hopefully someday I'll be able to thread barrels and all that too. I bought it with the main purpose of doing some gun stuff. Theres no way my wife would have let me put that in the living room


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 3, 2016)

Life is ruff. At least you have comfey place to sit when you are in your livingroom shop.


----------



## grizzly10x22 (Apr 4, 2016)

yep my reloading room is squeezing my wife out of the downstairs. at least in a split level house she can have the upstairs. and I will take the downstairs. I have a tv computer, and almost everything else except no bathroom down there but I need to go up once in a while to get some liquid refreshments.. and no I don't use alcohol around power tools or firearms. somewhere I read they don't mix. many years ago my wife and I made an agreement,, I would stay out of bars and other women's beds and I could use the money I saved to buy toys. I really got the best of the deal as I have many toys.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 4, 2016)

core-oil said:


> Every home should have a machine tool for decoration, Once you move your machines into your garage space, it is mandatory to purchase another smaller machine just to sit and admire and as a focal point for lively discussions with your wife and her pals, as to how the general lines of the machine are a of a great artistic merit and lend to a further ambience with the cosmoline scent   Well I guess it is worth a try!
> 
> P.S. It is not impossible to re -adapt the machine crate frontage with some weld mesh and a portion of boarding as a sleeping area for a couple of indoor pet bunnies ?
> Ho Hum- I feel further marital disharmony on the horizon with my radical crate plan!




Don't laugh but I have my first lathe displayed on a shelf in my bed room (quite a well put up shelf).

Stuart


----------



## David VanNorman (Apr 4, 2016)

And I don't smoke either.


----------



## brino (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey spacecadet,

Congratulations on the new machines, they look great.
I don't know how you can resist firing them up where they sit!

...and by the way, watch that last step coming down the stairs in the dark.
-brino


----------



## spacecadet (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, that snow balled quickly.

Day two with them in my living room: "I'll just wipe off all the cosmoline and get them cleaned up"
Day four: "Might as well break in the spindles and change the oil out!"
Day six: "whats this USPS box? Oh aluminum and brass stock? well might as well just see how it cuts a little...."


anyway I made chips in my living room and I don't think I'm going to stop.
Ignore the surface finish I was using an un-ground HSS blank.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 8, 2016)

Yup you got hooked.  Brought my first atlas lathe home into the living. Was not even a couple days when I fired it up. They are in garage now. Making room in garage for the mill. That sat in kitchen all winter. What a mess the mill makes.
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

